# A Gaming Mouse With many Buttons (For WoW)



## Akareza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi , as the title says I was looking to buy a mouse with max amount of buttons on the side or the front as I can get, if it has a good price the better. the reason is i play world of war craft and they have an ungodly amount of skills you can use and i need to key bind many important ones and it is easier and faster on the mouse

Looking for something with 10+ buttons, under 100$ Canadian though I would like to get something like that for 50$ or so..

Anything like that exists? links or names would be appreciated
thanks!!


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Aug 22, 2006)

there are the mice on newegg that have 10+ buttons


actually 2 have 10 and 2 have 11

have fun


----------



## Akareza (Aug 22, 2006)

yea cool.. but am kind of from canada lol. u got links to these mouses so i can check them in canadian shops?


----------



## ckfordy (Aug 22, 2006)

heres one from www.tigerdirect.ca it has 11 buttons but it might not be what your looking for.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1107911&CatId=0


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 22, 2006)

Dont Install The Logitech Software If You Want To Use The Buttons On The Mouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Aug 22, 2006)

well newegg starts to ship to canada on oct 11 i think


----------



## DCIScouts (Aug 22, 2006)

Smart move on their part, they've got a lot of business to grow there...


----------



## Akareza (Aug 27, 2006)

ckfordy said:


> heres one from www.tigerdirect.ca it has 11 buttons but it might not be what your looking for.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1107911&CatId=0




Thank you that looks like a fine mouse with many buttons, but i am not sure if u can use all these buttons for games.. after all arent they designed to launch and controll media functions?  so if i press them in middle of the game it might start windwos media player..


----------



## el_diablo (Aug 28, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> Dont Install The Logitech Software If You Want To Use The Buttons On The Mouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



whyt not install the logitech software?


----------



## DCIScouts (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, I personally have had some issues when the Logitech software is installed.  Not the drivers, but the additional software beyond the drivers.  It's nice because you can program the buttons to do specific functions, but it doesn't necessarily lend the mouse to working as efficiently as it could...


----------

